# Audi 80 cabriolet enhancement



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its not very often that one of these old beauties comes by wanting some tlc.
The car was a truely great example for its year but needed that slight extra swing putting back into its step again.
Due to the car being an almost every day driver, enhancement was the way forward.
Now the norm for enhancements are 1-2 stage set ups but this needed something extra.
Typical VAG paint type being tough as mike tyson and loving to fight back but after some gentle persuasion, I got the upper hand.

Here she is:
































































Wheels firstly got treated to *autosmart smartwheels*, *ez detail brush* & *swissol style brush*.
This cleaned the fascias well enough but some incriminating heavier break dust was still remianing so a quick shot of an acid based cleaner, aggitated once again then rinsed left them looking a whole lot healthier.
Next was the arches.
Seperate bucket, various brushes and *autosmart G101* did the trcik and cleaned them up very nicely.
Roof got some much needed love ( twice ) with *meguiars apc* and *meguiars upholstrey brush*.










All lower sections pre soaked with *autosmart G101* then whole vehicle rinsed.
Washed 2 bucket method ( 3 including wheels/arch bucket :lol: ) with *meguiars nxt shampoo*.









De-tarred with *autosmart tardis*, left to dwell then removed with a microfibre towel.
Whole vehicle rinsed again then dried with *Uber drying towel* and *autosmart tango* as a drying aid.










And onward into the unit..............


























Car was clayed with *bilthambre soft clay* and *autosmart reglaze *as clay lube.










Standard amount of contamination for its age, nothing to scream about in all honesty but never the less, paint felt far cleaner and smoother.



















On with the defects and measuring.........





































Luverly jubbly:doublesho

Paint measurements were quite high and scatty which is understandable for a car this age tbh.

Scales from this










To this










Here we go..............
Wipe down with standard thinners to ensure paint is cleane and ready for some good polishing.
Start on the passenger wing

Before










Mid process 50/50 which was a pain to get to stand out nicely due to lighting in th unit.



















And looking less war torn and more gloss happy.



















Wing compared to bonnet shows the colur improvement and less haggered swirl issues










Next I turned my attentions to the bonnet which took three hits with* 3M perfect it wool pad* and *scholl concepts S17+* polish.

50/50 mid process again










Carrying on aftre the bonnet I started on the passenger side again this time the door



















Mid process 50/50 again










And looking healthy










This was achieved with 2 hits with *3M perfect it wool pad*, 1 hit *hi gloss 7.5" polishing pad*both with *scholl concepts S17+*

Again, rear quarter which I sectioned into 3 to break it down eaier.




























This helped get a really nice 50/50 result



















Rear quarter complete and looking nice and tight










The bonnet and tailgate were the worst on the car so I thought it good practice to show after each attempt what was achieved.

Tailgate before




























After first hit with 3M perfect it woool pad and scholl concepts S17+



















After the second hit










And the final hit with wool










This was then polished to reveal this



















And after this process across the rear



















Once the whole car was cut and refined I opted for a nice application of clearkote red moose glaze applied by rptray on bullseye finishing pad at low rpm's










At this point it was time for some warm brown and the finest virginia :lol:










Back to work you lazy maggot:devil: 
An issue which was pointed out was white residue or what seemed to be this until I took the tape from the trim on teh car and revealed worse than before.
The lower valance at the rear had been painted with satin matt black paint at some point so after a quick think I opted to wipe it down best as I could with standard thinners



















Which revealed this.










I taped the bumper up and away I went with fine ghost sprays of satin matt black to ensure even coverage and to make the trim look as it should rather than patchy.










The exhaust was rubbed down with 00 wire wool and re-painted matt black also.
Removed tape and dressed all trim with *autosmart trimwizzard*.
Arches dressed with *autosmart finish*.
Tyres dressed with *autosmart highstyle*.
Glass cleaned with *autosmart clear view*and *glass glo*.
Roof was vacced thoroughly and re-protected then a quick whizz round to all the fiddly bits.



















Glad I was inside today :wink:










Now, I was asked for the wettest look I could give so decisions, decisions.......










For advertising reasons I am tight lipped but I used this










And some final piccies to show how the audi should look.


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice fella, old skool as well loving the wheels


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work scott.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely! Good stuff dude, really fancy one of these for my next car


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Good stuff. I recently did an Audi 80 in red. Plenty of oxidation and after the detail all my pads were red 

Luckily my mate was prepared for paying for new pads so it was well worth the job.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks great, nice work, how old is the car?.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Looks great, nice work, how old is the car?.


Cheers.
iirc, it was a94-95 model, M reg but I may of been mistaken.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lubberly job, nice car.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Superb work


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I disagree with your comments. That's NOT how an Audi of that age should look. BEFORE the correction is how it SHOULD look. Now it looks like a brand new car! Good turnaround mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

NICE. :thumb:

Did you proof the roof afterwards?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work and write up there. It's a pain sometimes in mobile Detailing to get time to fit the photos in but write ups like that make it well worth while.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AnilS said:


> NICE. :thumb:
> 
> Did you proof the roof afterwards?


As said futher down in the write up, yes it was re-protected.:thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> Great work and write up there. It's a pain sometimes in mobile Detailing to get time to fit the photos in but write ups like that make it well worth while.


It gest so awkward due to it being time consuming.
I enjoy doing write ups but I also get in a confuddle with them quite a lot trying to recollect teh events of the job.
I took 276 pictures in total and rounded them down to this lot.
Im not the best at photography but am slowly getting to grips with it a bit better.

Cheers for all the great comms everyone:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Much much better Scott - amazing what you offer in an enhancement compared to some others out there it has to be said! :doublesho


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rich H said:


> Much much better Scott - amazing what you offer in an enhancement compared to some others out there it has to be said! :doublesho


Whatever it takes to get the car looking right in my own eyes Rich, thanks:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That's exactly how it goes for me too mate,a load of pics and a handfull that are decent. Then holding a Brinkmann while trying to manually focus the camera and running out of hands! Or using sunlight to get the flaw pics and after correction the sun goes in!:devil:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Old SKOOL! - lovin' it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

so you used Zymol Carbon as LSP then 

Nice "carry case"

BTW: good work :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> That's exactly how it goes for me too mate,a load of pics and a handfull that are decent. Then holding a Brinkmann while trying to manually focus the camera and running out of hands! Or using sunlight to get the flaw pics and after correction the sun goes in!:devil:


Exactly the case:lol:
PITA and really miffs the hell out of you when your trying to get some cracking final shots and the clouds decide to fapp you right up



-Mat- said:


> so you used Zymol Carbon as LSP then
> 
> Nice "carry case"
> 
> BTW: good work :thumb:


Ssh! Dont tell everyone
Ive had loads of folk ask about the case and tbh, it was etting thrown out at my mates place.
I think it held some form of gadget for a mechanic or something, i just cut the foa slightly and dropped the waxes in there.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy transformation!!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning work Scott. Nice to see the roof and plastics back to new again:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Loverly job on that cabby !!!

And i'm not biased at all....... LMFAO

Here's my Optimus....... JUST as he SHOULD look !!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:lol:

Cheers.
Yours looks crack on:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

Lovely car. I'm looking for a Audi Coupe myself.

Great work, looks mint.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks muchly.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Much prefer seeing the older stuff being detailed from the end result cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Clb Ltd said:


> Much prefer seeing the older stuff being detailed from the end result cracking job :thumb:


Cheers matey. Was and enjoyable car to work on.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

What a lovely car, and what a turnaround. That must have been very satisfying!:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Brooklands said:


> What a lovely car, and what a turnaround. That must have been very satisfying!:thumb:


Cheers. Certainly was. Washed it for the first time last week since this was done and tbh, the LSP has held out very well ( obviously it hasnt clocked lots of mileage since this detail ) Im sure it will be back for some work prior to edtion 38 again.


----------

